# Fox Snakes



## Bariof (Jul 5, 2021)

So are there any breeders for fox snakes in the UK? I'm curious if there are.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Bariof said:


> So are there any breeders for fox snakes in the UK? I'm curious if there are.


There are, but I don't know who or where. They aren't the easiest snakes to come by. Thrasops, who's a member here might know- he keeps them. I have an adult male myself, but I haven't a clue who bred him, as he was shop bought.


----------



## spigotbush (Feb 8, 2019)

snakes'n'adders have some advertised at the moment which are captive bred last year. if your not looking to get some now then it might be worth asking them about it. if they bred them then you could maybe reserve or they may be able to put onto the breeder.


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

This guy breeds them NE England - Pair of Eastern Fox snakes


----------



## Bariof (Jul 5, 2021)

Thanks for the replies guy, it really does help.


----------

